# Mit 5VDC(TTL) 24VDC schalten? Selbstbau-Schaltung im Schaltschrank?



## SPSstudent (23 März 2011)

*Mit 5VDC(TTL) 24VDC schalten? Selbstbau-Schaltung im Schaltschrank? [gelöst]*

*[Problem gelöst]*

Ich habe eine PC-Digitalausgangskarte mit 0-5VDC TTL (d.h. Strom <1mA).
Damit möchte ich 24VDC schalten. Ich habe keine Kaufteile gefunden, mit denen ich das machen kann.

Oder kennt jemand eine Lösung?

Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur der Selbstbau (siehe z.B. hier).

Solche Selbstbau-Schaltungen kommen wohl aus Kostengründen und erschwerter Wart-/Austauschbarkeit bei Maschinen nicht zum Einsatz.
Oder gibt es da noch andere Gründe (bzgl. Zulassung, ...) ?


----------



## Ralle (23 März 2011)

Meinst du so etwas: http://www.tpa-eshop.de/product_inf...-DC-5V---A-DC-24V---500-mA-plusschaltend.html

Nur ein Beispiel. Gesucht unter "Optokoppler 5V 24V"!

OK, bei dieser Baugruppe Strom 7-13 mA. Stimmt deine Angabe mit 1 mA wirklich? Das ist extrem wenig, was da an Leistung erlaubt ist, womit schalten die, mit Einweckgummies?

Besser 1,3 mA http://www.tpa-eshop.de/product_inf...ptokoppler-E-DC-5V---A-DC-3-60V---100-mA.html


----------



## maxmax (24 März 2011)

google mal nach UDN2981, würde bei einer Bastelei die Sache vereinfachen.


----------



## SPSstudent (24 März 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Meinst du so etwas: http://www.tpa-eshop.de/product_inf...-DC-5V---A-DC-24V---500-mA-plusschaltend.html
> 
> Nur ein Beispiel. Gesucht unter "Optokoppler 5V 24V"!
> 
> ...



Danke für die Suche!

Ja, es ist wirklich so wenig Strom.
Aus dem Datenblatt der NI-Karte:
_Sourcing 100 μA	 	4.75 V min
Sourcing 2 mA	 	4.4 V min_

Die Spannung stellt sich vermutlich je nach geliefertem Strom ein, weil bei Digitalausgängen kann ich ja nur "ein/aus" vorgeben. Wegen der geringen Leistung habe ich mich auch schon gefragt, für was man solche Digitalausgänge dann überhaupt verwenden soll (ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich jeder so Schaltungen dann noch dazu baut).

Bei Phoenix Contact habe ich mal auch nachgefragt (bei denen ist ca. 5mA als Standard-Eingangsstrom angegeben). Wird noch geklärt, ob die Leistung meiner Karte ausreicht.


----------



## Mobi (24 März 2011)

Genau 5mA.
Ich hätte dann nämlich dieses empfohlen:
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2980814


----------



## SPSstudent (24 März 2011)

Eine Lösung ist vermutlich, Optokoppler mit externem 5V-Eingang zu verwenden.

Eingangsseite:
+5V V_CC: 5V Versorgung
TTL Input: 5V TTL Signaleingang (von meiner NI-Karte)
0V: Masse (sowohl vom angeschlossenen Netzgerät als auch von der NI-Karte)

Nächste Woche hab ich die Hardware beisammen und berichte dann nochmal.

Übrigens:
Die meisten NI-Karten haben bei den Digitalausgängen 10mA oder mehr. Die Karte, die ich habe, ist scheinbar die einzige, die solch niedrige Ströme ausgibt


----------



## orion (24 März 2011)

Steuerseite:
Nennleistung                                              < 40 mW

http://catalog.weidmueller.com/procat/Product.jsp;jsessionid=4C46EE30F42AB609DCE3ACE7EE89D0FE?productId=([8950760000])&page=Product


----------



## leg-gmbh (24 März 2011)

hallo spsstudent,

noch eine alternative

http://www.leg-gmbh.de/html/su1_signalumsetzer.html

eingangswiderstand: 100k, somit -fast- stromlos
4-kanalig

eine andere moeglichkeit die ni-ausgaegne zu treiben, opto-entkoppelt:

http://www.leg-gmbh.de/html/ok21_optokoppler.html

leider nur 5V-ausgang

gruesse vom linken niederrhein

leg


----------



## SPSstudent (28 März 2011)

Kurze Rückmeldung:
Ich habe mal den Strom von der NI-Karte gemessen: 6mA bei 5V (bei Kurzschluss fließen 38mA).
Ich weiß nicht, warum im Datenblatt für den Ausgang 2mA@4,3V bzw. 100uA@4,75V angegeben sind. Der Support weiß natürlich auch nur das, was im Datenblatt steht.

Ich habe hier ein paar Weidmüller Optokoppler und die mal getestet: funktionieren alle mit der Karte, auch wenn 10mW Nennleistung auf Eingangsseite angegeben sind. Einige haben noch einen zusätzlichen Spannungseingang und dann ist es erst recht kein Problem.

Dann kann ich mir ggf. auch Optokoppler mit mehr als 100mA auf Ausgangsseite aussuchen, um ein paar Relais zu schalten.

PS:
Hier hatte ich noch einen Optokoppler mit 50 Mikrowatt gefunden, aber ich denke, das ist ein Schreibfehler:
http://catalog.weidmueller.com/procat/Product.jsp;jsessionid=?productId=([8228650000])&page=Product


----------



## bimbo (5 April 2011)

SPSstudent schrieb:


> _Sourcing 100 μA         4.75 V min_
> _Sourcing 2 mA         4.4 V min_


 
Und sink? Am Besten Du stellst das Datenblatt ein.


----------



## SPSstudent (5 April 2011)

bimbo schrieb:


> Und sink? Am Besten Du stellst das Datenblatt ein.


Low:
Sinking 100 μA	 	0.1 V max
Sinking 2 mA	 	0.4 V max

Mehr steht nicht drin:
http://sine.ni.com/ds/app/doc/p/id/ds-86/lang/de

Es hat sich aber schon erledigt (siehe mein vorheriger Beitrag).

Laut NI ist meine Karte kurzschlussfest.
Beim Testen bekam ich genug Strom (6mA). Ich muss nur den maximalen Gesamtstrom aller Ausgänge beachten (64mA).


----------

